# Hgh



## FiveSeven220 (Apr 25, 2011)

Some of the peptide vendors sell what they claim is HGH. Is that the same 191aa GH that would be equivalent to an HGH like Serostim, for example?  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SRX (Apr 25, 2011)

FiveSeven220 said:


> Some of the peptide vendors sell what they claim is HGH. Is that the same 191aa GH that would be equivalent to an HGH like Serostim, for example?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 

I think the purity with Serostim will be higher. All hopefully will be 191aa and not 192.

Purity thing with generic is a tough thing to prove and source can clam anything and to have the hgh tested is super expensive. there are sources that have paid to have there hgh tested and posted up results. 

Just work with proven guys.


----------



## ROID (Apr 25, 2011)

maybe the easiest way to have it tested is to get blood work shortly after injection.

HeavyIron said it best, "HGH is the worst bang for your buck"

It has done wonders for my skin and hair. short of making my hair g


----------

